# Escaped OBT...



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

I swear I could wring my Burmese pythons neck right now, he escapes from everything. And yep, the only dodgy spider I have is the one he let loose. Now it was in a room with a closed door, but there is a small gap under the door, I dunno what to do, will it survive in the cooler weather? Will it likely still be in the same room? Ground level or hanging in one of my curtains? Ah I can feel my arachnophobia coming back!


----------



## luke0227 (May 18, 2010)

my salmon pink escaped afew weeks ago and obviously no were near as much trouble as an obt it took an hour and a half systematic search to find it so good luck! i put a tenna on its tooked in the gap between the wall and some furniture!lol


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

There's no real answer to your questions haha. Other than, it will find *somewhere* warm and live, or not and die.

Check all electricals because they give off heat, but OBT's are equally comfortable up high or down a hole....


Good luck :no1:


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Cheers, I don't really care if I get a nip, I'm just concerned about my dog, shes a big Doberman but I dunno what would happen if she got bitten, any ideas?


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

I like how you blame it on the burmese python....

Good luck.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

malky201 said:


> Cheers, I don't really care if I get a nip, I'm just concerned about my dog, shes a big Doberman but I dunno what would happen if she got bitten, any ideas?


I've read symptoms for humans aren't very nice at all, but cats and dogs will usually die within 30 minutes


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Bummer, hope you have it by now, what size is it,? try to keep ya dog away from the room that its in(as i bet its still in that room), as Veron has said, its a big deal for a dog to get tagged by a 'T', they dont have long once bitten,.. luck,..


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

OrigamiB said:


> I like how you blame it on the burmese python....
> 
> Good luck.


Sorry?


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

martin3 said:


> Bummer, hope you have it by now, what size is it,? try to keep ya dog away from the room that its in(as i bet its still in that room), as Veron has said, its a big deal for a dog to get tagged by a 'T', they dont have long once bitten,.. luck,..


Bloody hell, I can't find it! But there are certain things in that room I can't move alone, and I can't take my dog anywhere for the night at this time...I've blocked the gap under the door, I'll just need to search the flat tomorrow when the dogs not here and failing that get the snakes and spiders out and get an exterminator in to do the place over or something ahhhh I dunno I'm really stressed now!


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

malky201 said:


> Bloody hell, I can't find it! But there are certain things in that room I can't move alone, and I can't take my dog anywhere for the night at this time...I've blocked the gap under the door, I'll just need to search the flat tomorrow when the dogs not here and failing that get the snakes and spiders out and get an exterminator in to do the place over or something ahhhh I dunno I'm really stressed now!


Seal off the room...and I mean air tight and have a look tomorrow mate.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks man, even with the small gap under the door do you reckon it's still in there? Hell it could be crushed to death by the snake...


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

malky201 said:


> Thanks man, even with the small gap under the door do you reckon it's still in there? Hell it could be crushed to death by the snake...


Depends how long you left it, but if it was light, then more than likely it found somewhere dark for abit. But T's can get through the smallest places, so I'd be sellotaping the door.

What size is it ?


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Body size I'd say 3 inches maybe, possibly smaller, not sure on legspan


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

In fact maybe more like 2-2.5 inches


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Ok so its a big MF'er, so your going to see it if it walks past you,! have a look behind your snake viv's, she's likely gone for a nice warm spot, 
Try not to freak man, & be sure to check in all the small dark spots,try going into the room after the lights have been out for a while,go in with a torch,you just might find her on the wall or on your vivs,..


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks mate, tried this a few times with no luck, even in her viv she NEVER moved, so if she's been spooked by a massive python smacking her out of her wee web nest I don't imagine she'll be moving eh? Ach I'll check tomorrow when my dogs away, I'm just gonna sit up all night, got the dog sleeping next to me on the couch


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

did you check the viv thoroughly? Hasn't just gone to ground and still inside the viv has it?
Failing that, the usual - under/behind/inside something.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

This is the thing that scares me having T's, incase they escape and they tag one of my cats or dogs  

I hope you find it soon  good luck.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Veyron said:


> I've read symptoms for humans aren't very nice at all, but cats and dogs will usually die within 30 minutes


Do you have proof of this???


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Do you have proof of this???


What are you, the Gestapo ?

Found it from a link that someone posted on here not so long ago. 

You/we/I can have almost no proof of anything over the internet, even if it's written by 'Lord Spider', it could be a fake. ...Also that is why I said 'read' as apposed to stating as absolute fact sweetheart


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

And this, ladies and gents, is why I don't keep spiders. So long as I know where they are, i'm fine, it's not knowing that freaks me out.

Best of luck /shudder.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Do you have proof of this???


There's a lot of personal reports online but the only paper document I can find at a quick search is this one: http://www.thegreenscorpion.com.au/documents/toxicon paper on australian theraphosids.pdf
Section 4 table 2. Selenocosmia and Phlogiellus species bites all resulted in canine deaths in those cases....
I'm sure I've seen mention of a few studies that did show all tarantula venom to be far, far, more toxic to canines than humans, with as expected the OW's coming out highest on the lists.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Veyron said:


> I've read symptoms for humans aren't very nice at all, but cats and dogs will usually die within 30 minutes


It's worth pointing out that the only work that has been carried out on the effect of venom on dogs is a study on Australian Theraphosids and one report on a Chaetopelma bite. I can't remember if the Chaetopelma bite was fatal or not but the dog went into anaphylactic shock and was treated by a vet. I'll check the paper when I get home from work. It's just speculation that other subfamilies/species could have similar affects on dogs but I'd agree that its best to err on the side of caution.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

boxofsorrows said:


> There's a lot of personal reports online but the only paper document I can find at a quick search is this one: http://www.thegreenscorpion.com.au/documents/toxicon paper on australian theraphosids.pdf
> Section 4 table 2. Selenocosmia and Phlogiellus species bites all resulted in canine deaths in those cases....
> I'm sure I've seen mention of a few studies that did show all tarantula venom to be far, far, more toxic to canines than humans, with as expected the OW's coming out highest on the lists.


But thats only on Australian species. We cannot group all the old worlds together and say all of their venom is the same.

For example in new worlds Psalmopoeus venom is a hell of a lot worse than a B.smithis venom. 

I agree with airing on the side of caution.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

selina20 said:


> But thats only on Australian species. We cannot group all the old worlds together and say all of their venom is the same.
> 
> For example in new worlds Psalmopoeus venom is a hell of a lot worse than a B.smithis venom.
> 
> I agree with airing on the side of caution.


No, no, what I was saying was that, from what I've read, all tarantula venom appeared to be more toxic to canines than humans. I didn't make a distinction of 'this species ~vs~ that species', just that when noted the highest toxicity was from certain OW species. I wasn't saying that a particular NW may or may not be worse than another particular OW and vice-versa. 
Yes the report was on Australians and as Craig says there's that and perhaps another species that have been looked into, so the full scope isn't fully researched and as everyone has said from the start it's wise to go with caution.
Australia's an odd place anyway for its venoms, isn't the Sidney Funnel Web unique that it's venom is particularly dangerous to primates, in a country where there aren't any (native that is)? What's that country got venom wise - isn't it all the top hits for snakes, spiders, fish, jelly-fish, shell-fish, octopus, mammal, anything else?


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Had a Togo running amock in mine for a fortnight and found it so fingers crossed for ye : victory:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I found an escaped Goliath in a shoe once..?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

boxofsorrows said:


> No, no, what I was saying was that, from what I've read, all tarantula venom appeared to be more toxic to canines than humans. I didn't make a distinction of 'this species ~vs~ that species', just that when noted the highest toxicity was from certain OW species. I wasn't saying that a particular NW may or may not be worse than another particular OW and vice-versa.
> Yes the report was on Australians and as Craig says there's that and perhaps another species that have been looked into, so the full scope isn't fully researched and as everyone has said from the start it's wise to go with caution.
> Australia's an odd place anyway for its venoms, isn't the Sidney Funnel Web unique that it's venom is particularly dangerous to primates, in a country where there aren't any (native that is)? What's that country got venom wise - isn't it all the top hits for snakes, spiders, fish, jelly-fish, shell-fish, octopus, mammal, anything else?


they have some pretty lethal natives lol


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Now I don't mind spiders in my house and have some huge house spiders in a couple of corners but I would not be happy with an escaped OBT running round my house, good luck and I hope you find it.


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

I read a post the other day where someone's obt had escaped (90% sure it was obt) and it had bitten one of the owners cats,one cat killed the t and the cat that got bitten sufferered similar effects to those reported on a human it was fine after a few days (walking eating etc) but acted really strange for about 2 weeks then it was fine so not sure how it would affect a dog or wether this particular cat was just lucky.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Dannydarby86 said:


> I read a post the other day where someone's obt had escaped (90% sure it was obt) and it had bitten one of the owners cats,one cat killed the t and the cat that got bitten sufferered similar effects to those reported on a human it was fine after a few days (walking eating etc) but acted really strange for about 2 weeks then it was fine so not sure how it would affect a dog or wether this particular cat was just lucky.


Id say anything under 20Kg is more than likely stuffed :whip:

Malky im sending a reptile courier round to yours,can test the water with him :whistling2:


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just trying to make him feel a little bit better :lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Hes glaswegian!

Hes more worried about whats gonna bite him outside his front door :whistling2:


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

Bwahaha this is very true


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Any luck on finding the obt fella?


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

just think it might be in your bedroom and when your asleep it might find a nice warm place in your pjs lol:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

Don't say that,mines sleeps at the side of my bed :lol2:


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

My god what a spider to have loose in your house, I hope you find it mate but if you sort out your burms viv with a simple lock this wouldn't have happened Please sort the viv out as I have seen some horrific injuries caused to escapee's, good look and don't blame the burm lol...


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you left its enclosure open? It'll probably end up back in there. Unless it's a MM it might go for a wander. Even then, it can't be that hard to find an OBT with a 2 inch + body length. It's bright orange and soon it's going to make a huge web, probably with a nice big tunnel leading to it.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

malky201 said:


> I swear I could wring my Burmese pythons neck right now, he escapes from everything.





OrigamiB said:


> I like how you blame it on the burmese python....





malky201 said:


> Sorry?



The ONLY way ANY animal can escape is if it has an unsatisfactory or unsecured enclosure. 

This is totally down to you, the owner and not the snake.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

L brackets, extra screws, locks on the glass and corners secured plus 3 feet of floor space, can't think what else I can do as I can't afford a herptek at the moment, not exactly a helpful response and seeing as my burm doesn't actually have emotions I'm sure he won't mind taking the blame. Jesus.

Thanks for all concerned, still no luck, I understand finding an orange spider should be easy, unfortunately there is a lot of stuff in that particular room, and believe it or not the carpet is orange lol.

My dog is around 35kg if that helps.

Staneywid, you want free G.rosea and GBB ? Just one of each.


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Why are you using a courier from E.K to Glasgow? If none of you drive just send it in the post.

I've head of a few loose T's being found in socks... if thats any help? 

(thats not a joke)


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

malky201 said:


> believe it or not the carpet is orange lol


:lol2: That's unfortunate to say the least! 

Hope you find it soon.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

ojo said:


> Why are you using a courier from E.K to Glasgow? If none of you drive just send it in the post.
> 
> I've head of a few loose T's being found in socks... if thats any help?
> 
> (thats not a joke)


Think the courier thing was a joke man, only just offerred him those two there.

I've sealed off the room and left a few old shoes lying around, left his wee viv open plus an old Exo terra open, here's hoping I'll keep you guys updated


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Ill take the GBB since hes not got back to you lol 

You could always leave a cricket or whatever running about just incase, and have a nosey in the room later on tonight/early tomorrow morning and see if you can spot it.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

There's a couple of Dubai roaches somewhere in the same room as they fell out as well lol

Ok no problem if you actually want it just come and collect mate, it's just a juvi in a small rub


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

malky201 said:


> L brackets, extra screws, locks on the glass and corners secured plus 3 feet of floor space, can't think what else I can do as I can't afford a herptek at the moment, not exactly a helpful response and seeing as my burm doesn't actually have emotions I'm sure he won't mind taking the blame. Jesus.
> 
> Thanks for all concerned, still no luck, I understand finding an orange spider should be easy, unfortunately there is a lot of stuff in that particular room, and believe it or not the carpet is orange lol.
> 
> ...


Who said you need a herptek??? Ive kept burms and retics for 20 years and never had one escape and I keep mine in normal run of the mill vivs with glass locks!!!! And I did say I hope you find the OBT didnt I ? And regarding the burm taking the blame well maybe you shouldn't have it in the first place if you can't house it properly!!!!


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

retic lover said:


> Who said you need a herptek??? Ive kept burms and retics for 20 years and never had one escape and I keep mine in normal run of the mill vivs with glass locks!!!! And I did say I hope you find the OBT didnt I ? And regarding the burm taking the blame well maybe you shouldn't have it in the first place if you can't house it properly!!!!


I wasn't even responding to your comment, so wind your neck in. He is housed fine, and I also have kept large snakes for 10 years and he has been the only one who has caused problems. Anyway, my issue is the spider. As I said, his viv is reinforced, he also gets handled regularly. Why go on such a rant? Are you having an affair with my python or something? You seem to be getting awful touchy.


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

I love how everything turns into an argument on here, its amazing.

If its warm in the room and there is a few roaches kicking about itll be fine in there for a while (assuming it hasnt wandered off to another part of the house)

Like i said though mate, your best chances of seeing it is at the dead of night so set your alarm clock lol.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

I wasn't arguing I was being sarcastic trying to lighten the mood, dunno why I need to explain my situation with the snake anyway he is well cared for and I came on here with an issue about a rogue T lol.

No need for an alarm, I have coffee!


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

malky201 said:


> L brackets, extra screws, locks on the glass and corners secured plus 3 feet of floor space, can't think what else I can do as I can't afford a herptek at the moment, not exactly a helpful response and seeing as my burm doesn't actually have emotions I'm sure he won't mind taking the blame. Jesus.
> 
> Thanks for all concerned, still no luck, I understand finding an orange spider should be easy, unfortunately there is a lot of stuff in that particular room, and believe it or not the carpet is orange lol.
> 
> ...


Malky How? Im cool m8 im no into freebies : victory: Everything sound? Still no sign?


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

malky201 said:


> I wasn't even responding to your comment, so wind your neck in. He is housed fine, and I also have kept large snakes for 10 years and he has been the only one who has caused problems. Anyway, my issue is the spider. As I said, his viv is reinforced, he also gets handled regularly. Why go on such a rant? Are you having an affair with my python or something? You seem to be getting awful touchy.


 
I am not ranting at all I am just saying if your burm was housed appropraitely you wouldnt be in this situation would you?????
And you state that your snake is housed fine ( mmm) and its viv is reinforced!! ? well that works well then ..... NOT....


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

It's his snake,he knows he's got a problem with his enclosure and the fact it keeps escaping,he needs to sort it out,which Im sure he will,however none of these comments are helping and are just adding to a pointless debate.

Any news dude?


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

retic lover said:


> I am not ranting at all I am just saying if your burm was housed appropraitely you wouldnt be in this situation would you?????
> And you state that your snake is housed fine ( mmm) and its viv is reinforced!! ? well that works well then ..... NOT....


Yup then I'll need to reassess the structure fair do's. But yet again, that was a rant.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Dannydarby86 said:


> It's his snake,he knows he's got a problem with his enclosure and the fact it keeps escaping,he needs to sort it out,which Im sure he will,however none of these comments are helping and are just adding to a pointless debate.
> 
> Any news dude?


Thanks mate. Nothing yet unfortunately


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

StaneyWid said:


> Malky How? Im cool m8 im no into freebies : victory: Everything sound? Still no sign?


Free was actually a typo bud but no worries lol.

No sign yet


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

malky201 said:


> Free was actually a typo bud but no worries lol.
> 
> No sign yet


A typo ? typical Glasgow excuse :2thumb:

What u gettin rid for anyway?


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

malky201 said:


> Yup then I'll need to reassess the structure fair do's. But yet again, that was a rant.


 
I wont comment again but I hope you find your OBT because I wouldnt be able to sleep:gasp:

And no it was far from a rant belive me...


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

retic lover said:


> I wont comment again but I hope you find your OBT because I wouldnt be able to sleep:gasp:
> 
> And no it was far from a rant belive me...


I didn't sleep last night, hence my heightened annoyance at your focus on the 'prevention' methods which are in my current situation useless. And thanks, I hope I find it too


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

StaneyWid said:


> A typo ? typical Glasgow excuse :2thumb:
> 
> What u gettin rid for anyway?


Glaesga excuse my bum, I'm not giving away a GBB for free lol, I meant the rosea was free

I think until I have money for a secure unit to hold my t's I shouldn't have any, with the situation I'm in and lack of funds to upgrade vivs, I'm just gonna need to do my best


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

malky201 said:


> Glaesga excuse my bum, I'm not giving away a GBB for free lol, I meant the rosea was free
> 
> I think until I have money for a secure unit to hold my t's I shouldn't have any, with the situation I'm in and lack of funds to upgrade vivs, I'm just gonna need to do my best


 
True glaswegian colours come out! Come for a free chili rose n get talked into buying a GBB :lol2:
Offers appreciated but its sound m8 : victory:

A unit? m8 these things happen wouldnt let it put you off : victory:

Use a big sweety jar for the OBT when u find it : victory:


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Lol. Even so, snakes new to take priority for a bit. And if/when I find it it's going in a bloody steel inclosure with a double glazing front and a double door entrance lol


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

malky201 said:


> Lol. Even so, snakes new to take priority for a bit. And if/when I find it it's going in a bloody steel inclosure with a double glazing front and a double door entrance lol


 
Talking bout snakes :whistling2: National snake day in the dam :2thumb: Ill be coming back packing heat :2thumb:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Even more responses to put u off an OBT danny :lol2:

Your avic died yet :whistling2: Only joking :lol2:


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

Haha iv got an obt now mate had it since Saturday  4inch female havnt seen her since saturday haha she's webbed up a den in the bottom can just about see her if I turn the light on,not eaten yet but gonna give her a bit of time,one of the avics has stopped eating so possibly due a molt guess I'll find out in a few days how it gets on,fingers crossed tho


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Dannydarby86 said:


> Haha iv got an obt now mate had it since Saturday  4inch female havnt seen her since saturday haha she's webbed up a den in the bottom can just about see her if I turn the light on,not eaten yet but gonna give her a bit of time,one of the avics has stopped eating so possibly due a molt guess I'll find out in a few days how it gets on,fingers crossed tho


 
:lol2: some boy where u pull her from?


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Dannydarby86 said:


> Haha iv got an obt now mate had it since Saturday  4inch female havnt seen her since saturday haha she's webbed up a den in the bottom can just about see her if I turn the light on,not eaten yet but gonna give her a bit of time,*one of the avics has stopped eating so possibly due a molt guess I'll find out in a few days how it gets on,fingers crossed tho*


I'd double cross 'em if you're expecting it to molt in 'days' !


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

Got her from tarantulaaddict on here 30 quid inc saturday delivery  my bad I meant weeks lol


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Aye thats good m8 :mf_dribble:

Just need to get a togo starburst and your there :mf_dribble:


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yup I'd love one,probably gonna be the next in the list,gonna have to leave it a bit tho,see how I get on with these now,plus I'm looking into getting a couple of chameleans maybe


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Dannydarby86 said:


> Yup I'd love one,probably gonna be the next in the list,gonna have to leave it a bit tho,see how I get on with these now,plus I'm looking into getting a couple of chameleans maybe


Pretty much the worse/Cheapest venom on the market :whip:

Am holding off for a hippo :mf_dribble:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

H.maculata are more reclusive than P.murinus and when they do come out they sense that you have spotted them and disappear. Nice if you ever see it but it's just another box of bark and dirt..

As for the OPs situation... A P.murinus that size could survive for quite sometime in the open especially if you have the heat on through the winter. Systematic searching is the only way forward. To say anything under 20kg is buggered would be an understatement, these can and do put full grown humans on their arses when they get a good bite so I'd not take the risk with dogs in the house, regardless of it's size. If it sniffs in the wrong place the spider will bite without any more provocation than that.


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yup yup but there an amazing species I absolutely love the colouring and patterns,the fact there venom is so dangerous is just a minor downfall lol the chameleons aren't really for me,more to sweeten up the females of the house so I can get more t's haha

Yup I heard they can survive months unattended,pretty certain the obt will still be alive

Ps sorry for hijacking the thread a lil bit :lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

kris74 said:


> H.maculata are more reclusive than P.murinus and when they do come out they sense that you have spotted them and disappear. Nice if you ever see it but it's just another box of bark and dirt..
> 
> As for the OPs situation... A P.murinus that size could survive for quite sometime in the open especially if you have the heat on through the winter. Systematic searching is the only way forward. To say anything under 20kg is buggered would be an understatement, these can and do put full grown humans on their arses when they get a good bite so I'd not take the risk with dogs in the house, regardless of it's size. If it sniffs in the wrong place the spider will bite without any more provocation than that.


Ive got over 20 togos,and they dont act all the same,a good couple are out patrolling everynight (Not males) So ?
Also how do you know for certain thats an understatement? 
Everyones different and so is every animal same species or not!
Ive been bitten from a T that ive sold to a customer,that bit him 3 times days later,i felt crap,bad rashes n cramp for good 6 hours,he was fine :whistling2: 
Altho hes from Pollockshaws,even the midgies down there are venomous :whistling2:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

StaneyWid said:


> Ive got over 20 togos,and they dont act all the same,a good couple are out patrolling everynight (Not males) So ?
> Also how do you know for certain thats an understatement?
> Everyones different and so is every animal same species or not!
> Ive been bitten from a T that ive sold to a customer,that bit him 3 times days later,i felt crap,bad rashes n cramp for good 6 hours,he was fine :whistling2:
> Altho hes from Pollockshaws,even the midgies down there are venomous :whistling2:


I'm basing it on what I've read in bite reports and as per the jist of the thread, from an OBT. Was it an OBT that bit you and your friend? 

As to the H.maculatas, your statement proves mine to be right. You have over 20 and a couple come out. Does this not only prove that you have a couple that are the exception to the rule. These are documented reclusive spiders. I've owned my fair share also. Most, if not all baboon spiders are reclusive by nature, this is a simple fact.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

kris74 said:


> I'm basing it on what I've read in bite reports and as per the jist of the thread, from an OBT. Was it an OBT that bit you and your friend?
> 
> As to the H.maculatas, your statement proves mine to be right. You have over 20 and a couple come out. Does this not only prove that you have a couple that are the exception to the rule. These are documented reclusive spiders. I've owned my fair share also. Most, if not all baboon spiders are reclusive by nature, this is a simple fact.


 
Reports are no good until we take a thousand brits and get them "Tagged" 
Half the people that bother to write these reports are usually fruit loops :whistling2:
Aye funnily enuff it was,Username Irvy 1987,like a said customer no a friend,message him n ask state my arm was in,and he was perfectly fine after 3 good punctures : victory:

Nah it merely suggested that Danny mite buy 1,and it could be a free range togo instead of a digger ? 
Documented in captivity for how long ? And during this time of "Observation" whos to say that mans interference in there wild habitats hasnt made them evolve slightly since the first "Observation" so now there technially different ? or a subspecies that weve created due to our greed?


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Infact its cool!

Ive phoned the government!

There sending a SWAT team round to get my togos told squint that there no acting like they should be as its not natural!

Sorted!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

StaneyWid said:


> Reports are no good until we take a thousand brits and get them "Tagged"
> Half the people that bother to write these reports are usually fruit loops :whistling2:
> Aye funnily enuff it was,Username Irvy 1987,like a said customer no a friend,message him n ask state my arm was in,and he was perfectly fine after 3 good punctures : victory:
> 
> ...


Now you're just talking nonsense. Evolution takes a bit longer than a few decades of collection for hobbies.

You said it yourself, out of more than 20 of the same species you have 2 that come out? I see no point in debating this as the proof is right there or do you just like trolling for the sake of it?


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

StaneyWid said:


> Infact its cool!
> 
> Ive phoned the government!
> 
> ...


Bellend


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

kris74 said:


> Now you're just talking nonsense. Evolution takes a bit longer than a few decades of collection for hobbies.
> 
> You said it yourself, out of more than 20 of the same species you have 2 that come out? I see no point in debating this as the proof is right there or do you just like trolling for the sake of it?


 
Your in a Glasgow thread....Trolling ? Boy stays 5 mins down the road from me! How far from your bridge crevice have you ventured? :whistling2:

Aye the proof of something is def here anyway ill give you that :lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

' Where's My Monkey? ' Parker - YouTube

I think ive found it :2thumb:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

StaneyWid said:


> Your in a Glasgow thread....Trolling ? Boy stays 5 mins down the road from me! How far from your bridge crevice have you ventured? :whistling2:
> 
> Aye the proof of something is def here anyway ill give you that :lol2:


Yawn.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Jesus guys, all animals are different gee it a rest, still no luck but as has been said already baboon species are reclusive, so in all likelyhood I'm gonna need to remove my radiators to have a look, but the heating is off, just running out of small spaces to check. Keeping the dog out of the flat most of the day and when she is here she's on tranquillisers anyway for medical reasons so she just sleeps and I fully inspect all areas before she lies down


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

malky201 said:


> Jesus guys, all animals are different gee it a rest, still no luck but as has been said already baboon species are reclusive, so in all likelyhood I'm gonna need to remove my radiators to have a look, but the heating is off, just running out of small spaces to check. Keeping the dog out of the flat most of the day and when she is here she's on tranquillisers anyway for medical reasons so she just sleeps and I fully inspect all areas before she lies down


Mind and bleed the radiators first :whistling2::lol2:
Someone said it may try go back to the same spot! Try leaving the enclosure out with lid off!

Or i saw these mad mouse traps it my mums earlier first thing i thought off when i seen them!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

was the enclosure knocked onto the floor?

Tbh I doubt its gone far, it'll have just wandered until it found the first secure area most likely, so...under something, if it has legs probably sitting hunched behind one of them. 

I do think it'll survive though, even without heating tbh. Most people will have central heating on when it gets cold and even if the heating wasn't not much, the temp inside a house is surely going to be higher then what it would experience at night in a burrow in Africa? It can get quite nippy in some areas of Africa and they seem wide spread across the landmass and even if it was too cold, surely being an invert it's just going to slow down its activity, not out right die (since clearly it doesn't come close to freezing temp in a home).

Although not humane, you could buy some sticky roach traps and leave them near corners of the room, at the base of pieces of furniture you can't move like wardrobes are etc. If it steps on it It may detach the leg, but even that will let you know it's around there.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

OBT Loose in Glasgow i Know exactly where it is :whistling2:


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

StaneyWid said:


> OBT Loose in Glasgow i Know exactly where it is :whistling2:
> 
> image
> image
> ...


Genuinely made me lol quality!!!


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Malcolm, Amanda told me last night and I though that I would come on and give you some support (ha ha ha).....

Your Burm is a nightmare! I have never encountered a snake that is soo good at destroying vivs!!

Seriously, what does he need to keep him in! He can lift glass, split wood from screws (no matter how strong) and OPEN DOORS!!!

He is a f*****g menace! Lucky he is as soppy as s***e or you would have had a bigger problem.

But back to the OBT "holy F**K Balls Batman!" Not good. I know how much you would blame yourself if Cassey got hurt. It's not worth thinking about! 

I would get the exterminators in m8.... Cassey is more important than an OBT..... 

Good luck m8.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

I take it the tango'd demon hasn't turned up yet?


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Nope, keeping the dog out of the house most of the day, but I don't see the point in crashing around looking for it, I'm only gonna scare it into constantly moving, and as its not a MM, it's not going to be wandering, it is always stationary inside a burrow when in a tub, so as I'm doing maintenance with the anaconda I'm just having a peek around the room, then sealing it off again. I fully inspect the living room and kitchen before me and the dog settle down for the night....and sorry to say but as I am unable to upgrade the burms housing he is being rehomed on Tuesday. Both my other spiders are gone too. So, I have a young yellow anaconda and a rogue OBT, hopefully I'll find it soon.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

you'll find it one day haha. Dumb ass question as I don't know much about snakes, there's no chance your burm actually ate it is there? I mean it won't have urticating hairs and if the burm was able to  strike and crush it's head then it wouldn't have been able to give it a bite? I don't even know how a large snake would react to OBT venom..


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

joeyboy said:


> you'll find it one day haha. Dumb ass question as I don't know much about snakes, there's no chance your burm actually ate it is there? I mean it won't have urticating hairs and if the burm was able to strike and crush it's head then it wouldn't have been able to give it a bite? I don't even know how a large snake would react to OBT venom..


Good question btw,would a snake be harmed digesting something like an OBT? I cant see a big snake bothering to strike 1 tho :whistling2:


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

I very much doubt a 12 ft burm is going to be interested in a 2 inch arachnid....most likely the OBT has got the fright of its life and ran off to a warm corner of the room which I am yet to find. Oh yes, and the burm has escaped twice again in the past two days, and I don't care for critisism because I have done my best securing the viv: stressedout.com


----------



## Dannydarby86 (Aug 27, 2012)

12 foot!? Jeez I know nothing about snakes but that's HUGE gutted you still havnt found the obt,no sarcastic remarks about the enclosure it sounds like the only thing you havnt tried is keeping it in a steel box..not that I recommend doing that :lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Fingers crossed for some lunatic invert owner appearing on dragons den :gasp:

We need mini electronic tags for Ts :whistling2:


----------



## ruukasuu (Sep 12, 2010)

took me forever to read through this thread 

unlucky about the obt, we should round all the glasgow members up for a search party 
i doubt your burm would have ate it, but if it did i dont see a 2 inch + OBT Doing much dammage to a 12ft python 

the OBT will turn up man, i left my avic avic tub open one night by mistake ( i know , im a fud) and it went missin for 3 weeks :/ 
we found it the night before my son started back school after the summer holidays.. IN HIS SCHOOLBAG :gasp: 
good thing it was only a juvie pink toe !

on other note, i have a small jackahuahua which was bitten last year off my b.vagans after she escaped and she was in a sorry state but pulled through after being on anti biotics 


really hope you find it soon man, i wouldnt want my OBT runnin around !!!!


----------



## ruukasuu (Sep 12, 2010)

anyjoy?


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Still not found this spider......dunno if I ever will now!


----------



## DAZLER (Oct 18, 2012)

retic lover said:


> Who said you need a herptek??? Ive kept burms and retics for 20 years and never had one escape and I keep mine in normal run of the mill vivs with glass locks!!!! And I did say I hope you find the OBT didnt I ? And regarding the burm taking the blame well maybe you shouldn't have it in the first place if you can't house it properly!!!!


god give it a rest. Everyone makes mistakes. somewhere in this guys house is an OBT on the loose, hes sitting stressed out his head, not sleeping & worried about his dog.. and all you can do is highlight his error. WOW. Hope you find your T mate!


----------



## DAZLER (Oct 18, 2012)

ruukasuu said:


> took me forever to read through this thread
> 
> unlucky about the obt, we should round all the glasgow members up for a search party
> i doubt your burm would have ate it, but if it did i dont see a 2 inch + OBT Doing much dammage to a 12ft python
> ...


im game for a search party!


----------



## rake (Aug 3, 2011)

oh my days do i feel for ya :gasp: i have only ever been bitten by me obt once and once was enough (cramps, severe pain, nausea, raised heart rate),
good luck on finding the wee devil


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

rake said:


> oh my days do i feel for ya :gasp: i have only ever been bitten by me obt once and once was enough (cramps, severe pain, nausea, raised heart rate)


Yeah, lets all put the poor guys mind at rest :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rake (Aug 3, 2011)

Veyron said:


> Yeah, lets all put the poor guys mind at rest :Na_Na_Na_Na:


im always very reassuring :lol2:


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, good and bad news, spider found, spider dead. Definitely not a moult before anyone asks


----------



## DAZLER (Oct 18, 2012)

malky201 said:


> Well, good and bad news, spider found, spider dead. Definitely not a moult before anyone asks


 aww thats a shame! at least you have found it and don't have to worry anymore! where exactly was it lol?


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

There was some carpet upturned at the back corner of the room, on closer inspection there is webbing inside, spidey must have went a wander, hearing doesn't work in that room


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Atleast you don't have an OBT running around somewhere now.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Gutted for you hun  but at least you know your dog will be safe to wonder round the house now

:grouphug:


----------

